# Amano or SAE eating my E. Tenellus



## paigoo (Jun 21, 2006)

I was planning to make a E. Tenellus carpet on the foreground. The plant was growing ok and the runners spread pretty fast. After I added 5 amanos and 6 SAE, the carpet is gone and only a few E. Tenellus left.
Does anyone has the same experience like mine?
Does Amano like to eat narrow tiny leaves?


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

I couldn't keep _Rotala wallichii_ because my SAEs kept eating it; I'd suspect they're the culprits in your case.


----------



## paigoo (Jun 21, 2006)

I thought SAEs are eating algae only. They might work too hard. My 10 bunches of E. Tenellus costed me $50. Too sad that they might already become fertilizer now.
Does anyone got similar experience?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

SAE seems to be the one eating everything. They love fine leaf plants, and pick at almost anything once. Maybe they found your E.tenellus tasty. My Rotala wallichii and vietnam were picked to single bare stems. The amano doesn't eat plants.

-John N.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Sae


----------



## paigoo (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks, everyone.
It seems to be the SAEs. Amanos are innocent.
This thread might need to move to another forum then. 

I need to look for another plant for the "carpet" then.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

John, I do think the amanos ate the E. Tenellus up. My LFS has a tank without SAEs but with lots of Amanos and he doesn't seem to have any success with the plant. He seems to be very successful with moss and todate, I havn't seem any SAEs in his tank... I've never been successful in keeping moss because of my SAEs...

I really do think it's the Amanos...

Just my 2-cents contribution...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My experience is that I've never had a SAE bother my plants, but I have had my Amano's eat the tops off of my Hydro verticillata.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I agree, I wouldn't blame the SAE's. Mine go over even delicate plants like a fine tooth comb. I've watched them precisely nibble at tiny leaves leaving them mostly untouched except for the algae they ate off of them.

My understanding is that Amano shrimp can be quite the munchers of finer leaved plants. I don't have a reference at the moment, but I _do_ remember reading somewhere that Amano actually removes Amano shrimp from tanks that have little to no algae and fine plants like glosso, riccia, etc., as they do tend to munch on them.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Mar 17, 2006)

my 9 SAE doesnt eat my plants, I have a bush or rotala waliichii in my 125 and cant say I have seen them eat it.

though my angel fish developed a taste for blyxa aubertii, not very destructive but still dont like to see them eat my blyxa aubtertii:twitch:


----------



## paigoo (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi guys,
I have been monitoring both Amano and SAE. I just put riccia in the tank and I saw Amano is "cleaning" the riccia already. 5 of my SAEs are very happy with the fish food and never seen them working. %@#$#@^@#%#@
I have ordered Elatine triandra so they shouldn't be able to eat them. And E. Tenellus for a shrimp only tank.


----------

